# Clark/Subic Hwy Alternate Route



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Just happened to find this Alt Route for those traveling between Clark/Angeles and Subic Bay areas. This will probably be for the long term untill crews can repair/rebuild the bridge that was destroyed in the storm and resulting flood.*


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

How ironic....Two days before the bridge collapsed my wife and I walked under that bridge while hashing in Porac as the rain started...

I have tried to upload Pics here in Zamboanga City but the WIFI is so slow...cheers


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Something like that happening has to really make you stop and think doesn't it? Sure glad you two were not there later on. That road was designed and then well built. So I would have to assume it was the tremendous amount of deep and fast moving water and mud etc that washed out some of the footings. I do Hope they get it repaired soon. That highway does not carry a lot of traffic but is depended upon by those that do use it to save time. I remember the old road was in pretty bad shape and extremely time consuming getting to and from subic. Don't worry about the pics till later. Some places the WIFI just isn't up to speed...


----------

